Ask HN: How to train Speed Reading? - golovatyi
======
thaumasiotes
Don't try. The concept is a scam, much like dowsing rods.

But the more you read, the faster you'll be.

~~~
golovatyi
what do you think about "brain fitness" or "brain training" ?

~~~
thaumasiotes
The same thing. It's a scam.

Look what happened to Lumosity.

~~~
golovatyi
What happend to Lumosity? then have some issues?

